# LSGTPA pull in Farmersville, TX - Oct 2



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

The LSGTPA pullers are back in action Saturday, in Farmersville Tx. Pulling starts at 12 noon. See LSGTPA web site for additional info.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for posting!


----------

